# Closed end twist



## scrollsawwoodart (Nov 18, 2010)

I am looking to do a closed end twist pen.  I have read some of the articles in the library and see how to turn the pen with both closed end and a closed end with a insert but I was wondering how I could modify the twist mech. so that I can replace the ink if it were to run out?

Any thoughts?

Jesse


----------



## gwilki (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesse: What kit are you using? For some, such as the cigar, you can simply unscrew the nib to replace the refill.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

A twist pen with a closed end upper barrel would just pull apart like any other twist pen . The upper barrel separates from the transmission as usual , slimline , comfort , Jr Gent , cigar , even a one piece pen would pull off the transmission the same as a regular version of these pens .


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Nov 18, 2010)

*IDIOT!!!!*

I totally F'ed this one up and showed a true greenhorn moment.  As stated everything would just pull apart as normal the pen would just not have a cap and clip.  

Sorry about this dumb question and for ldb for setting me straight.  I had the whole setup backwards in my head.

Sorry for the newbie brain fart.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't flog yourself too badly , we all do it at one time or another .... I've done worse .


----------



## RAdams (Nov 19, 2010)

yup me too. (See current threads about backwards cigar tubes!) Sometimes the fix (or realization) is the funnest part!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 20, 2010)

All who have not looked at a problem from the wrong end, stand up and send me $5.  Oh goody I'm gonna be rich, I'm gonna be rich.  Why aren't you all standing up?  Oh well, I'm not gonna be rich after all!:redface:
Charles


----------



## RAdams (Nov 20, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> All who have not looked at a problem from the wrong end, stand up and send me $5. Oh goody I'm gonna be rich, I'm gonna be rich. Why aren't you all standing up? Oh well, I'm not gonna be rich after all!:redface:
> Charles


 


ROFL

THAT was funny!


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you accept paypal?  I'll start a credit line for myself and keep the funds rolling
:biggrin:


----------

